# Paul Sherwen, are you kidding me?



## pl8ster (Nov 30, 2006)

I was checking the announcer profiles on the Versus website, and Paul's profile says this:



> Covering cycling for more than 150 days each year, Paul spends the remainder of his time at home in Uganda, Africa with his wife, Katherine, and two children, where he runs a gold mine.


Seriously?


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

He is S. African, but I think the gold mine part is probably a joke.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Sherwen


----------



## pl8ster (Nov 30, 2006)

My mistake for not consulting the Wiki. But still, how cool is that?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

pl8ster said:


> My mistake for not consulting the Wiki. But still, how cool is that?


Maybe his suitcase of courage is filled with gold?


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Al Gore has owns a zinc mine.*

http://www.usatoday.com/news/opinion/editorials/2006-08-09-gore-green_x.htm :shocked:


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

Cevan said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/news/opinion/editorials/2006-08-09-gore-green_x.htm :shocked:



...and three houses


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> He is S. African, but I think the gold mine part is probably a joke.


I thought he was britt?


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Cevan said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/news/opinion/editorials/2006-08-09-gore-green_x.htm :shocked:


I am sorry, but the correct political reference is Kerry. Kerry, with a mention of his Serottas. Or if you want to go the other way, Bush and his MTBs. You get half points there. Gore, nope, no bikes in his garages to my knowledge. You have failed to score this round.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

alejovh1 said:


> I thought he was britt?


You'd be surprised how many countries the UK formerly controlled. Because of that, you find their accents all over the world. Like in South Africa...


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> You'd be surprised how many countries the UK formerly controlled. Because of that, you find their accents all over the world. Like in South Africa...


oh snap.

and for the same reason they aren't too welcome in those areas.. including the us of a for a while.


----------



## UK rider (Aug 19, 2004)

He is a Brit, from Cheshire I seem to remember (he rode for the GB team a few times, so he must have at least a passport).
What's funny, from this side of the pond, is the way both Phil & Paul have developed this sort of mid-Atlantic pronounciation of certain words. Obviously to appeal to your side, correctly so, you're paying them, but, makes us giggle.

Case in point - Phil, being a Northerner, would pronounce the word 'Mall' (that place in London) as 'mal' (short 'a'), yesterday he kept mentioning the 'Moorl', - only the Queen says it like that - took me a while to work out what he was talking about.

You say tomato... etc ;-)


----------

